

Ask HN: Where would you move to? - i_can_code

I&#x27;m 28 and I&#x27;ve been working nearly three years in my first job (that I got after finishing college). Mainly coding in C++ (cross platform). I&#x27;m living in Ireland and feeling the urge to move elsewhere... Where would people recommend? I&#x27;m looking for a change, but some place with a good software vibe :)
======
mooreds
Uh, more info needed.

What do you like to do? Party? Go to the theater? Hike? Surf?

Lots of places with good software vibes, so then you go to secondary factors:
cost of living, family and amenities.

~~~
i_can_code
You're right. So I'm 28, no family, no commitments and no debt :) I like a
lively spot alright. I'm a native English speaker, used to have decent French
(which I could pick up again easily enough) and am willing to learn another if
need be. I like the idea of the States or Canada though. I know America is
tough to get into but I could probably take a chance applying for a position
with my current MNC.

Edit: Basically I've never lived outside Ireland. I want to experience
somewhere else tbh.

